# Chest Pain



## 17232 (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone else have chest pain as a symptom?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I had chest pain and fullness (upper chest and lower throat area). That's what got me to the doctor for an endoscopy. It's better since I've been on Prilosec. I still get an acidy mucus in my throat about half the time, and occasional full feeling in my upper chest, but the pain is, for the most part, gone now. I do wonder whether Prilosec is working well enough. I've been on it five weeks.One friend of mine says I should be healed by now and able to eat most things. Another friend says no, it takes months for these things to heal. I don't know what to think. And I'm tired of the queasiness/nausea and irritable bowel problems I've had with Prilosec (and also when I tried a short course of Protonix). Just not sure how to proceed here. The doctor would probably just put me on another PPI, like nexium or Aciphex.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to get the day-long heartburn and sometimes middle of the night reflux. It has not been a problem since September of 1998 with the daily intake of a flavonnoid supplement. A couple of years ago, my wife awoke with what she thought was a heart attack--this after many years of reoccuring heartburn--that also turned out to be reflux. (I was pretty close to calling an ambulance when it finally went away. The doctor finally dx'd it.) In the face of this, she finally relented and began taking a couple of caps of the same supplement I use. Her heartburn disappeared pretty well completely within a couple of months and she has never had another event of this nature.This will tell you more of the parallel recovery I had with my 10 year case of D with the same supplement.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/42310453Cheers,Mark


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, I also get the stomach upset,burning stomach as well,anxiety,headaches, throat type of feeling on Prilosec. Another thing I"ve noticed, maybe it's just me, but I've heard the same from others, moodiness, irritability.


----------

